# Datenbankzugriff (Oracle) mit Applet via Internet?



## Taste (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe angefangen, eine Datenbank zu designen, und diese sollte nun ein Java-Applet als Frontend erhalten. Soweit so gut, aber wie verbinde ich denn? JDBC geht nicht, weil dazu der Treiber installiert werden müsste, oder? Das Applet zu signieren, damit das funktioniert ist ja vielleicht möglich, aber ich kann doch nicht von einem Besucher der Website verlangen, dass er sich erstmal ein zig MB großes Applet mitsamt Treibern lädt...

Bin jetzt leider etwas ratlos, da mir das ganze Konzept bislang so schlüssig erschien und ich jetzt wie vom Blitz getroffen wurde.

Was habe ich denn da sonst noch für Möglichkeiten? Ist da mit nem Applet etwas anderes möglich?
Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar...

Gruß, Taste


----------



## SamHotte (28. Mrz 2006)

Für direkten Zugriff bräuchtest du vermutlich ein "recht großes" Applet. Ansonsten, wenn das Applet schlank bleiben soll, könntest du eine Client-Server-Architektur mit RMI realisieren (ist nicht wirklich wenig Aufwand) oder eine Web-Anwendung basteln (J2EE).


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Und selbst wenn er ein Applet strickt: Wer lässt denn freiwllig ne offene DB ins Internet, noch dazu ne Oracle?


----------



## Taste (29. Mrz 2006)

@ AlArenal:

Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand. Das heißt, ich müsste so oder so eine Art "geschlossene" Kommunikation z.B. zwischen einem Servlet und einem Applet nutzen, oder?

@SamHotte:

Da muss ich mich dann wohl erstmal schlaulesen, wie genau das funktioniert mit der Web-Anwendung. Habe bislang immer mit dem JBuilder Foundation gearbeitet, aber der fällt dafür ja aus. Mit Eclipse sollte ich da aber weiterkommen, oder?


--------------------------------------------


Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja aber auch eine viel grundsätzlichere Frage beantworten bzw. mir da Denkanstöße geben.
Die Datenbank soll zum einen über das www zur Verfügung stehen, aber andererseits auch lokal auf einem Rechner sowie auf z.B. einem Datenträger wie einer CD/DVD nutzbar sein. 
Seht ihr da irgendeine Möglichkeit (von mir aus, und wenn es Euch nichts ausmacht auch unabhängig von Java)? Wenn ich mit PHP arbeite brauche ich doch auf jeden Fall eine Client-Server-Umgebung, oder? 

Ich wäre Euch für Hilfe sehr dankbar, da meine bisherigen Ideen leider soeben pulverisiert haben, befürchte ich...  Gruß Taste


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2006)

Was hat PHP mit Client-Server zu tun? PHP wird serverseitig ausgeführt. Füpr deine Zwecke sollte man recht shcnell zu brauchbaren Ergebnissen kommen.

Was die CD-Version angeht, würde ich eine In-Process-Java-DB (hsqldb, H2, Derby, McKoi, ..) benutzen, das JRE entweder mit einbinden oder wenigstens mit draufhauen. Da kannste / musste dann auch mit JDBC arbeiten


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2006)

> Was die CD-Version angeht, würde ich eine In-Process-Java-DB (hsqldb, H2, Derby, McKoi, ..) benutzen



Sehr schön, auf die Möglichkeit mit HSQL bzw. Derby bin ich auch schon gestoßen (lesen bildet  :### ) Dann scheint das ja wirklich nicht so ganz abwegig zu sein.




> Was hat PHP mit Client-Server zu tun? PHP wird serverseitig ausgeführt



Ja, das meine ich eigentlich auch so. Um PHP verwenden zu können brauche ich doch einen (Web-)Server oder? Einfach lokal auf meinem Rechner eine Datenbank und PHP und dann auch von hieraus nutzen, das geht doch so nicht, oder?

Gruß Taste


----------



## SamHotte (29. Mrz 2006)

Taste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @SamHotte:
> 
> Da muss ich mich dann wohl erstmal schlaulesen, wie genau das funktioniert mit der Web-Anwendung. Habe bislang immer mit dem JBuilder Foundation gearbeitet, aber der fällt dafür ja aus. Mit Eclipse sollte ich da aber weiterkommen, oder?



Mit Eclipse alleine nicht, aber da gibt es das WebTools-Projekt (hab leider noch keine Zeit gehabt, damit zu arbeiten). Oder, falls du einen spendablen Arbeitgeber hast, gäbe es da den IBM WSAD (und vermutlich div. andere Tools, die ich nicht kenne)


----------

